# evans bike on eBay



## detroitbike (Dec 21, 2014)

What can the experts tell me about this bike? Is it pretty scarce?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VERY-RARE-1...003150253&rk=8&rkt=8&mehot=pp&sd=131316377076


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 21, 2014)

Looks like someone went after the right side of the top tube with a 1/2" drill. I call BS on the sellers story.


----------



## jpromo (Dec 21, 2014)

Scarce is a good word for these early Evans-Colson bikes. I see nothing amiss in his story regarding the history. The company bought out Colson in 1953 and released their first models for 1954, in Plymouth Michigan. I'd agree that this is a '55. They employed Harley Earle on the design of the bicycles. This early Evansaction springer was only used for a brief time; 2 years or so.

The spot in question on the top tube looks like a recent paint chip, maybe? It's reflective like bare metal. Otherwise, condition is quite primo. I think it'll command pretty good money; they don't come up often.


----------



## Fltwd57 (Dec 22, 2014)

It's a '54 and obviously a repaint/older restoration. It is fairly rare though and a good candidate for a correct restoration. 

Now I just need to check out that other one he mentions in the "Bicycle Museum in California"...


----------



## bikecrazy (Dec 22, 2014)

I am going to stick my neck out on this one, isn't the headlamp a Schwinn middleweight lamp and isn't the seat a repainted persons that usually comes on the Columbia repops?


----------



## Fltwd57 (Dec 22, 2014)

You're not sticking your neck out, you're correct on the headlight and seat. Pedals and grips are also wrong, Chinese tires, etc., but the biggest boo-boo is the color.. Not even close to correct!


----------



## mickeyc (Dec 22, 2014)

*How about this Evans?*

Comments?  You seem to know a lot about the Evans bikes, what year is this one?  I've not been able to nail it down at all.

Mike


----------



## rideahiggins (Dec 22, 2014)

Here is another one on ebay. http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=321621021965


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Dec 28, 2014)

mickeyc said:


> Comments?  You seem to know a lot about the Evans bikes, what year is this one?  I've not been able to nail it down at all.
> 
> Mike
> View attachment 186992




First of all, SWEET ride! Evans' cantilever frame was first seen on the 57 Firebird model. I'd say yours is around a 60, the seat is older. A 60 would've had a black & white striped seat.


----------



## mickeyc (Dec 28, 2014)

Thanks for that Adam.

Mike


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 28, 2014)

Mine is a 59, which was the first year for our styled tank, either mounted around or under the top tube. I would say 60-62 for yours, sorry I can't nail it down exactly.


----------

